# Networking >  IP addresses:confusion

## vmshenoy

hi friends

 We know that there are 5 classes of IP addresses! i.e Class A, B,C,D, E

one of my friends was asked which class does india use?
then he replied class D.
(I think its class B).Is there any way to know this exactly.

Also how are the classes divided among countries?What is the criteria?

Please reply

 :Big Grin:

----------


## kalayama

*Class A ( Mega Size)* 
1st Octate Range	*1-126* (127 Researved for Loopback testing)	
Can have 127 Networks with 16,777,214 nodes each.

*Class B (Medium Size)*
1st Octate Range	*128-191*
Can have 16,384 Networks with 65,534 nodes each.

*Class C ( Small Size)	*
1st Octate Range	*192-223*
Can have 2,097,152 Networks with 254 nodes each.

*Class D ( Multicast)*
1st Octate Range	*224-239* (Researved for multicasting)
Can have 268,435,456 possible addresses.

*Class E (Experimental)*
1st Octate Range	*240-255* (Researved for future use)
CAn have 	268,435,456 possible addresses.

I've pasted above the description of all classes of IP Addresses. Well, we use all kind of IP addresses everywhere, though I am not aware of Class A IP addresses in India.

For example, my office IP address starts like *155.* which means it is Class B IP.  My home IP which Airtel Broadband provided was starting with *192.* which means it belongs to Class C.

At the same time, IP address of my clients start like 172. , 169. etc. (These machines are located in UK).

I think there is no regionwise division of IPs.Hope this clears things up.

Cheers!
Kalayama

----------


## sutnarcha

Yes, IPs are not divided for Countries or Continents.

But the question always pinches me how minimum internet speed in US is 20mbps :EEK!:   and maximum in India is 2mbps :Mad:  . Its disgusting isnt it?

----------


## kalayama

Your conception is wrong!
The minimum speed in US is NOT 20Mbps!
The usual DSL connections are 512kbps. There are 2mbps connections that cost 40$ a month! Have doubts? Check the AOL site.

Well, we are trying to raise. This January we have stepped up our broadband capabilities isn't it? Now our upper limit is 8mbps  :Big Grin:  (From JAN14 on Chennai, Delhi, Bangalore, Kolkatta and Mumbai). Soon, the same speed wioll be available everywhere.

So, we are not too far from them . (In Europe too, basic connection starts at 1mbps and usually at home people use 1-2mbps).

India is raising *sutnarcha*. No need to feel disgusted. Be proud.

Cheers!
Kalayama

----------


## vmshenoy

hi kalayma


          If possible    please put more light on CLASS D type. I know the definition of multicasting and all, but iam asking for some explanation(Practically where is it used)


bye
 :Big Grin:

----------


## kalayama

here's the wiki link for multicast. It is pretty good.
Multicast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I still have doubts as to how they utilize those IPs to do multicast.

-Kalayama

----------


## ayypss

hi,
actually two types of ip addresses are followed.

1.classful ip address.
2. Classless inter domain routing. (CIDR).

there is no separtion of the ip address for the countries and continents.
now we are using the CIDR technoology.  in cidr, there are no classes to separeate the ip address. This cidr is used with the netmask.  for more information search in google.  

regards,
Ayypss. 





> We know that there are 5 classes of IP addresses! i.e Class A, B,C,D, E
> 
> one of my friends was asked which class does india use?
> then he replied class D.
> (I think its class B).Is there any way to know this exactly.
> 
> Also how are the classes divided among countries?What is the criteria?
> 
> Please reply

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi ur first query has been solved by everyone in above post. But about class d i think no one is very much clear. If you have wan knowleage then only u can understand that how multicast has been divided by iana .and why. *ip class d addresses*  the internet assigned numbers authority (iana) controls the assignment of ip multicast addresses. It has assigned the old class d address space to be used for ip multicast. This means that all ip multicast group addresses will fall in the range of 224.0.0.0 to 239.255.255.255. It has been divide to stop broadcasting on wan level with some specific protocols. I will refer you to read following article. I hope it will clear ur all query. Internet Protocol (IP) Multicast still have some doubt plz feel free to ask. Regards nikhil rattan

----------


## dinesh_boora

> hi friends
> 
>  We know that there are 5 classes of IP addresses! i.e Class A, B,C,D, E
> 
> one of my friends was asked which class does india use?
> then he replied class D.
> (I think its class B).Is there any way to know this exactly.
> 
> Also how are the classes divided among countries?What is the criteria?
> ...


acually it will depend on the private ip and public ip
private ip - 10.0.0.0 to 10.255.255.255
                172.16.0.0 to 172.31.255.255
                192.168.0.0 to 192.168.255.255


other than these ips are public ip

and more over these ips are not divided for countries.

we may use these ips from any part of the world.

private ips has to purchase from the isp (internet service provider)

----------


## vinujadhav

Summary of ip address classes class a - 0nnnnnnn hhhhhhhh hhhhhhhh hhhhhhhh first bit 0; 7 network bits; 24 host bits initial byte: 0 - 127 126 class as exist (0 and 127 are reserved) 16,777,214 hosts on each class a class b - 10nnnnnn nnnnnnnn hhhhhhhh hhhhhhhh first two bits 10; 14 network bits; 16 host bits initial byte: 128 - 191 16,384 class bs exist 65,532 hosts on each class b class c - 110nnnnn nnnnnnnn nnnnnnnn hhhhhhhh first three bits 110; 21 network bits; 8 host bits initial byte: 192 - 223 2,097,152 class cs exist 254 hosts on each class c class d - 1110mmmm mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmm first four bits 1110; 28 multicast address bits initial byte: 224 - 247 class ds are multicast addresses - see rfc 1112 class e - 1111rrrr rrrrrrrr rrrrrrrr rrrrrrrr first four bits 1111; 28 reserved address bits initial byte: 248 - 255 reserved for experimental use

----------


## itsramesh

hi friend
i think nothing like this,
if we want more hosts we go clait depends on host requirements

----------


## mesharat

Hey friends... pls.. answer this..

How to track all the IP addresses and MAC addresses connected to a same LAN....

I tried using arp -a command.. it shows only some IP's.. i dont know on what basis it displays.. 

we have some 100+ computers on a LAN...

if i use arp -a in command prompt... it should give me all the IP's connected to that network right?

----------


## bikramchowdhury

hi dear.....this is bikram here from bangalore.

actually there is nothing like which ip address the india use , always its on company requirement. just for the example the hp company in india is using 16.0.0.0 which is class A. so its depend on the requirement of the organization n how many host is there in the organization.

and about class D it is impossible bcoz it is reserved for special task , i mean it is used in routers routing table n etc.

thanks n regards
bikram chowdhury
hcl infosystems ltd
bangalore

----------


## Laxmidhar123

Hi, this is laxmidhar, there is no specific rule for the use of class a-c in any region. The class d is used in multicasting in ripv2(routing information protocol version 2) and ospf(open shortest path first ) protocols. It is layer - 3 protocols. Ripv2 - multicast 224.0.0.9 thx. Still if you have any doubt, feel free to touch with me.

----------

